# Anyone else use this technique??



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

So I have been doing all my jobs where the walls, trim and ceilings paint, this way for a long time. Ive never seen anyone else do it. Im not suggesting I invented it.. I just wasnt taught this. I just kinda figured out.

Anyone else do it like this...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

The next step...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Of course the wall paint has to dry before tape.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

I cut into the corners, window boxes etc with the gun as well...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

I roll everything out in two coats and Im good to go...


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I would think that where you spray the tape and then remove it, it would leave thick lines that would be hard to hide. Maybe I'm wrong, but just asking.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

No, never had that problem. However, it may be because I use 3/4" roller nap to roll my walls nice and heavy.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like a good system for textured walls :thumbsup:


----------



## paint pros (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't but thanks I'm going to try your way next job


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Why don't you just spray the whole wall?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Im not following you on this... why are you using tape?

scratch that... i see your first 2 pics now after refreshing page. Thought they were broken links.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Is it just me, or is the "complete" picture showing a hefty shadow band where the wall paint is layered under the ceiling coat?


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

This technique is new to me. I'm a little leery when I see people tape ceiling lines out. However, if your system works for you & your customers then it's a good thing.


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

....


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I tape ceiling lines all the time, after I spray the trim and walls, I put up tape, then run a masker with plastic along the tape, and spray the lids.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

OK, had to give this one a couple minutes of thought. I think, and this is just my opinion but lets assume you shot the trim semi-gloss and the ceiling white flat. So you'll have overspray on the walls from both paints. Now you're talking about applying 2 coats on the walls. Not sure why you're doing that? But anyway, lets say you shoot the ceiling like this...



then shoot the trim like this... (the minimal overspray portion)



Ok, so if you have minimal overspray like pics above then you can cut-in the overspray with one width of the brush. Even if you need to cut your semi twice... wouldn't it be faster to cut-in with a brush vs all that taping and reverse taping and pulling and sanding those tape edge lines out?

In theory, if you use a wall paint that covers flat white easily, you should be able to cut the ceiling line once with a brush far faster than you can lay down 1 strip of tape on that ceiling line not to mention laying tape 3 more times on that ceiling line.

Always curious how others do things and can't say I've seen this one before.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Do any of you guys clean tape and reuse it? 


:jester:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well the line is straight but it runs on the ceiling part way,and the wall part way.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

But I do like how your thinking out of the box.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Do any of you guys clean tape and reuse it?
> 
> 
> :jester:


I sell used tape on ebay.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Kinda seems like a riddle wrapped in an enigma to me.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> OK, had to give this one a couple minutes of thought. I think, and this is just my opinion but lets assume you shot the trim semi-gloss and the ceiling white flat. So you'll have overspray on the walls from both paints. Now you're talking about applying 2 coats on the walls. Not sure why you're doing that? But anyway, lets say you shoot the ceiling like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, I have no idea what is being shown in the ceiling picture. Is that a narrow band of the ceiling color you put up? If so, why did you picture frame the ceiling instead of painting the whole thing? Forgive my ingnorance, I'm new to spraying.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mpminter said:


> I have to admit, I have no idea what is being shown in the ceiling picture. Is that a narrow band of the ceiling color you put up? If so, why did you picture frame the ceiling instead of painting the whole thing? Forgive my ingnorance, I'm new to spraying.


This photo was strictly for reference as to the amount of overspray beyond the trim. Many guys like to shoot 8-10 inches on the wall and if you spray that way then it creates situations where workarounds are required vs simply cutting in a 2 or 3 inch max overspray line.

The crown in this photo below was shot as you see it in place with no tape on the ceiling. That flat band on the ceiling above the top crown edge is by design. Its a personal builder preference they have the drywaller do. The ceiling on this job did not get painted so we have to spray it a certain way to keep overspray off the ceiling.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> This photo was strictly for reference as to the amount of overspray beyond the trim. Many guys like to shoot 8-10 inches on the wall and if you spray that way then it creates situations where workarounds are required vs simply cutting in a 2 or 3 inch max overspray line.
> 
> The crown in this photo below was shot as you see it in place with no tape on the ceiling. That flat band on the ceiling above the top crown edge is by design. Its a personal builder preference they have the drywaller do. The ceiling on this job did not get painted so we have to spray it a certain way to keep overspray off the ceiling.


 As pointed out by JP there is min painted line (below) the trim of maybe two inches. Now this is way better then the six inched that 3 out of 4 other painters would have done.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm just having fun, jp you do ok.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mpminter, I think you meant this one... if that is the case then what you are looking at below is a knockdown texture (the whitest white on the ceiling) which was sprayed an off-white color around the room. We cut-in the ceiling color with the sprayer then fill in the center. This minimizes overspray otherwise you get the third photo by randomly shooting a ceiling white. 



Another view of same technique. Very little overspray on walls.



This one below requires twice as long to cut because the overpay is twice the width.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I'm just having fun, jp you do ok.


No problem. Nothing wrong with shooting far past the trim or down the walls but its most definitely taking an otherwise productive task and making it a production killer to where it become pointless to spray because it creates so much time to cover it up.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> No problem. Nothing wrong with shooting far past the trim or down the walls but its most definitely taking an otherwise productive task and making it a production killer to where it become pointless to spray because it creates so much time to cover it up.


 No, I really think you try your best to come up with new ways to think out of the box, some are good. That's great, at least you put some thought in what you do for a living. Working with pride, loving what you do.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> No, I really think you try your best to come up with new ways to think out of the box, some are good. That's great, at least you put some thought in what you do for a living. Working with pride, loving what you do.


Anything to spend the least amount of time on the job. All it takes is 8 stupid things that take 1 hour each and you killed a days labor some guys are not likely getting paid for.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Getting back to this thread: This could be a good idea for some, I think for now I will stick to cutting in, seems faster to me.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

jack pauhl said:


> Anything to spend the least amount of time on the job. All it takes is 8 stupid things that take 1 hour each and you killed a days labor some guys are not likely getting paid for.


 but remember to weigh all things so your have a balance, and you don't get stuck in a rut. Take some time to enjoy baby.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not my thing.I'd have to see it up close & personal to believe this is a time saver$$$$$


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Is it just me, or is the "complete" picture showing a hefty shadow band where the wall paint is layered under the ceiling coat?


Yes it is... the ceiling was still wet..


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> mpminter, I think you meant this one... if that is the case then what you are looking at below is a knockdown texture (the whitest white on the ceiling) which was sprayed an off-white color around the room. We cut-in the ceiling color with the sprayer then fill in the center. This minimizes overspray otherwise you get the third photo by randomly shooting a ceiling white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack,
I suspected that's what it was, I just wasn't positive. Thanks for the clarification. That definitely is a nice, tight spray pattern. Do you use a fine finish tip for that type of cutting in? I have in the past and I find it give me much less overspray.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me make a time line that sorta explains why this technique saves me time...

For example, lets say I am painting a 12x12 bedroom with 1 window and 2 doors.. Everything paints. Ceiling, walls and trim.

1) mask off window, electrical outlets and hardware.
2) spray my wall color into the wall corners, the window box, the corner of wall where it meets ceiling (top-line), around door frames...etc.
This takes much less time with a sprayer than with a brush...
3) Let paint dry... spray second coat.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

I typically wait about 2 hours before spraying the second coat in this process...


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

4) Once the second coat is dry, I apply 2" 2080el tape to all my corners...
In a 12x12 room, this takes me about 15 minutes.
5) Spray ceiling. (flat)
6) Back roll ceiling.
7) Spray door frames. (semi)
I then let both products dry... and see if they need an additional coat.

I would typically have 3 sprayers set up in the 3 products being used for the job. #1. wall color. # 2 Ceiling color. #3 trim color.

8) Remove all tape.
Once the tape is removed I roll out my walls...
This typically takes two coats to cover the over-spray from the trim and ceiling paints... but rolling textured walls typically take s two coats regardless.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

So if we are not including dry time... and we assume that the time it takes to mask, remove hardware, set up sprayers and so on, takes all of us about the same amount of time...

Here is what it takes time wise...

Spray wall color. 1st coat. 10 minutes or less.
Spray second coat. 10 minutes or less.
Run tape around top-line, door frames... 15 minutes or less.
Spray ceiling. Same time it take s you. (  )
Back roll ceiling. 10 minutes or less.
Remove all tape. 5 minutes.
Roll walls. 20 minutes.
Roll walls again. 20 minutes. 

Done.

Im not suggesting that there is a huge time savings here. Nor am I saying that this technique is the best thing ever. But it works very well... it moves quickly and it leaves lines that impress clients.


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

One more of the finished product...


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

Few things stick out to me and I didnt read every post so might have been mentioned but:

You are spraying 3 different paints correct? Do you bring 3 sprayers? Do you clean after each color? Anytime Im thinking about using a sprayer I have to ask myself if its worth the hassle of all that masking and cleaning up after. Ive never thought it worth it to use on a single room.

Other thing is you spray your cut-in and then you tape it off....how long u waiting b4 you tape over new paint? I usually wait at least 18 hours or so which would mean I have no shot in doing the room in a day...which is usually the goal. 


Just couple things I thought of...im sure u can explain it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mpminter said:


> Jack,
> I suspected that's what it was, I just wasn't positive. Thanks for the clarification. That definitely is a nice, tight spray pattern. Do you use a fine finish tip for that type of cutting in? I have in the past and I find it give me much less overspray.


Not fine finish. A 311 RAC5 is all that needs with a properly dial-in pump. We shoot 517 in the center.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Painters sure do like to over think 5hit don't they?


----------



## Matt-In-Henderson (Jun 1, 2011)

cappaint said:


> Few things stick out to me and I didnt read every post so might have been mentioned but:
> 
> You are spraying 3 different paints correct? Do you bring 3 sprayers? Do you clean after each color? Anytime Im thinking about using a sprayer I have to ask myself if its worth the hassle of all that masking and cleaning up after. Ive never thought it worth it to use on a single room.
> 
> ...


I actually wouldnt use this technique if I only had one room to paint. The 12x12 room was just an example.
The reason I bring 3 sprayers is that I do these same 1000sq ft condos over and over. Same paint, same colors, same everything. The pics above are from my 29th condo in a year and a half.

The first day I come in and mask anything near a corner and spray the first coat on the topline and corners.
The I start pulling off doors, and handles etc, while that coat dries. Once it dries... I spray another coat.

I let both coats dry overnight, then I can tape to them with 3m 2080el delicate surface tape. Once its taped, I start spraying ceilings.
I spray my trim paint and then 2nd coat the ceilings with a roller... 

I clean all 3 machines at the end of the job. They take about 15 minutes each to clean. But if the next condo is going to start the following day... I leave the paint in the machine, and move the sprayers to the next unit to do it all over again.

For the record.... I prefer to paint with a brush and a roller... I have just foung it easier to do these condos with a sprayer. However, no matter what job Im doing, I always spray doors.  I refuse to put a roller on a door. lol.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I like to cut and roll ceilings first. Then I will cut and roll the walls. Then I will brush the trim out. This has been working for me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet 3M buys you season tickets.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I know by next week this thread will have that paint trimmer ad at the top of the page again.

I would just spray ceiling, then shield it while spraying walls and touch-up ceiling. Also I try and not get dark colors on white trim.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

What ever happened to the good old days of pricing jobs to complete in a normal schedule and not have to jump thru your hoop with three sprayers to complete one friggin room?


----------



## downingptg (May 20, 2011)

Paint lids. Cut in corners of walls, shield the rest. Save tons of money on materials and labor and lines look just as good as if they were taped.


----------



## Cbrosenterprises (Aug 14, 2011)

RCP said:


> Why don't you just spray the whole wall?


This


----------

